# HELP!!! windshield wipers arent working! its winter!



## Wesleyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

hey guys im pretty screwed right now im working 14 hour shifts for the next 2 weeks and it started snowing today..... when i flip the switch down nothing happens. beforehand the 2 fastes speeds would only work not all 3 so im wondering if its the motor or the relay. anyhelp would kick ass


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Its probably the relay switch solenoid thingy kajigger (seriously, I have no clue what the technical name for it is). It is a little black box on the firewall near the brake booster. Hit up a junk yard, and swap it out. If that doesn't work, sounds like a motor.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I think you are referring to the "wiper amp." There really is no way to tell, though, without breaking out a wiring diagram and checking for power and ground to the wiper motor (outside of playing parts swapper). Since it's not working at all, it could be the amp, the motor the switch, a fuse, or a shorted or open wire. Some also incorporate a timer control module.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

the box on the firewall near the master cylinder is called the "wiper amplifier",

did you check the fuses to see if any are blown? You can use the wiper switch from a pathfinder and take the wiper amplifier also to make it work, you willthan have variable intermittent wipers, the only change using the pathfinder wiper switch is one wire has to have the end changed from a female connector to a male as the wire it connects to on the car has the same plug (female to female)


I did it on my 90 sentra this is what it looks like:










wiper amplifier:


----------

